# Eastman Double Top Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a new line from this company making top quality guitars. The theory behind it is that you can make a very light weight top that is strong. The sandwiched top is very stiff and it is considerably lighter. So it needs even less bracing material.

A light top will be easier to move with string energy. As their site says, it amplifies the sound.

New Models


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

"Sandwiched top" is marketing spin for "laminated". 

I guess someone who's convinced themselves that marketing doesn't affect them would never get that. But there you go.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Some nice looking guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> Some nice looking guitars.


and theyre ,,.



Steadfastly said:


> ...,top quality guitars.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> "Sandwiched top" is marketing spin for "laminated". ...


Not quite. Spin, yes, but perhaps a bit less spin than you suggest.While one can argue that Nomex is a laminated material, it shares very little with plywood, which is also a laminated material. The luthiery community has been playing with Nomex for awhile. Steve Andersen, Erich Solomon, and others have experimented with it - it's interesting stuff:
Double Top


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If they’re nomex then they will be fire resistant.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Apparently, these double tops originated with classical guitar builders. They likely liked the extra loudness they produce which is understandable since classical players pretty much used their fingers and nails so any increase in sound would be helpful to them.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Can't say this is good or bad as I have never tried, or even seen, an Eastman so I can't comment about much but the one thing that struck me right away is how expensive they are given they're made in China. I am not implying they are bad or anything but $2500US ??? I call that _very _expensive (relatively speaking). And, yes, I will gladly try one next time I come across one.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Double top classical are quite expensive and are an evolution in design. At least the Eastman company is willing to take chances with their products.

On the other hand the domestic companies are offering less for more money with the use of such materials like rich lite. Godin's new line of overpriced acoustic guitars is a fine example.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> Double top classical are quite expensive and are an evolution in design. At least the Eastman company is willing to take chances with their products.
> 
> On the other hand the domestic companies are offering less for more money with the use of such materials like rich lite. *Godin's new line of overpriced acoustic guitars is a fine example*.


Why do you think they are overpriced? If you do a comparison with the Seagull Artist series and compare the specs, they are similar in price.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

"Double Tops" are not so new, having been used by many premiere classical and steel string guitar builders.

Tim McKnight has a good explanation and some examples on his website.



> What is a *Double Top*? It is what the name implies. The guitar actually has two very thin top plates that are separated by a Nomex honeycomb core. Nomex is made from Aramid paper and is extremely light in weight and was pioneered for the aerospace and aviation industries. The guitar *Double Top* technology was pioneered by two German luthiers about 10 years ago primarily for the classical guitar world in an effort to build a classical guitar that is more efficient and produces a LOT more volume and projection.
> 
> I have been doing my own R&D on *Double Tops* for about two years with excellent results. The sandwiched top is approximately 30% lighter than a solid top. What does this mean to the guitar player? A lighter top is more responsive and takes less energy to drive it. Many fingerstyle players [who use a light touch or string attack] love Cedar tops because of their responsiveness. Cedar is the lightest weight soundboard wood that is commonly used in guitar construction today. The light weight *Double Top *will respond much like a Cedar top in the hands of a player with a light string attack.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

They offer mahogany back and sides rich lite board and bridge and stick an LR Baggs Anthem in them to increase the price .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> They offer mahogany back and sides rich lite board and bridge and stick an LR Baggs Anthem in them to increase the price .


I can see the LR Baggs Anthem increasing the price. They are not a cheap pickup system and are one of the best sounding.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

what about the carbon fiber Rainsong tops? how do they compare?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Hammertone said:


> Not quite. Spin, yes, but perhaps a bit less spin than you suggest.While one can argue that Nomex is a laminated material, it shares very little with plywood, which is also a laminated material. The luthiery community has been playing with Nomex for awhile. Steve Andersen, Erich Solomon, and others have experimented with it - it's interesting stuff:
> Double Top


I'm not against advancement in technology. Even George Lowden has thought 'outside the box' for one of his signature models.

Signature Series - Jon Gomm

But the hybrid top is still a laminated top. A less pedestrian word perhaps, but it doesn't change the fact. Lamination is a process and not a single type of material. Those carbon fibre guitars are laminated - there is no other way to lay up fibres before impregnating with resin, IME. 

The amalgamation of materials in this 'sandwich top' is a laminate, because it isn't crafted from one piece of solid wood. That is the definition of laminate. There's nothing wrong, per se, with laminated wood guitars - I own a few myself. But it is what it is, regardless of the market-speak behind it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> there is no other way to lay up fibres before impregnating with resin


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Years ago I had the occasional loan of an Eastman jazz guitar. Awesome in every measurable way. Good company with an inclination to sometimes build the unusual.

Regardless, I've not been inspired by the "hybrid" (don't like the term but don't have a better one...mixed species? ;-)) top guitars I've seen from other companies. Too much emphasis is put on volume and sustain in the acoustic design wars, and I think there's a point of diminished returns, sometimes at the expense of tone. 

I'm not opposed to other-toppped guitars, several Rainsong and Emerald guitars have impressed me, but generally I'm pretty old fashioned (dare I say conservative?) when it comes to acoustic design. 

All that said, I wouldn't mind trying the Eastman in question. One should always be positioned to accept new things.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Years ago I had the occasional loan of an Eastman jazz guitar. Awesome in every measurable way. Good company with an inclination to sometimes build the unusual.
> 
> Regardless, I've not been inspired by the "hybrid" (don't like the term but don't have a better one...mixed species? ;-)) top guitars I've seen from other companies*. Too much emphasis is put on volume and sustain in the acoustic design wars, and I think there's a point of diminished returns, sometimes at the expense of tone. *
> 
> ...


I wondered about the same thing. Eastman is known for their quality and you wouldn't think they would sacrifice tone but I would like to try one to see what it sounds like too.


----------

